# R.I.P Buster



## pops1 (Oct 19, 2009)

I am sorry to say we had take Buster to the vets this afternoon and let him go for his long sleep.
Unbelievable how quick the cancer spread,the vet said it was the most aggressive lymphoma he had seen.In seven days it went from a tiny lump to a lump the size of a rock melon(Cantelope) and he couldn't eat any more so we had to act fast to save him any pain.
Just thought l would let everybody know after all the kind messages l received last week when we first found the lump.


----------



## Rosey (Oct 19, 2009)

RIP Sweet Buster! 

I am really sorry for your loss

*HUG*


----------



## Manda (Oct 19, 2009)

Awwwww...   I'm so sorry for the loss of your fur baby.

That was so quick. I guess the positive side is he didn't suffer for very long.

*hugs*


----------



## TessC (Oct 19, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, but I hope it brings you some comfort to know that you gave him the ultimate gift of kindness and love. RIP, Buster.


----------



## SilverMaple (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh no, that is so fast....  I'm very, very sorry.

Losing a dog is so hard; take the time to grieve and surround yourself with others who know what you are feeling.  

I wish you peace and healing until you can think back on Buster with smiles instead of tears.

Beth


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 19, 2009)

very fast indeed; sorry for your loss.


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 19, 2009)

..


----------



## soapchick (Oct 19, 2009)

so very sorry...


----------



## alwaysme07 (Oct 19, 2009)

:cry: I'm sorry. (hugs)


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 19, 2009)

He looks just like my doggie Rascal I had many years ago.


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh Pauline, I am so very sorry. It's scary how quickly these things can grow.
You made the ultimate selfless decision for Buster, not making him suffer anymore is a very admirable thing. I respect you very much for that, because I know how very hard it is to do.
Best wishes to you Pauline.
Chrissy


----------



## topcat (Oct 19, 2009)

Peaceful and positive thoughts heading over to you Pauline.  Buster looks like he was a gorgeous fur friend *hugs*

Tanya


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 19, 2009)

Peaceful thoughts...


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Oct 19, 2009)

Pauline, I am so glad Buster had you as his human mum, my prayers and thoughts are with you. ((hugs))


----------



## ewepootoo (Oct 19, 2009)

Sorry to hear of the your loss of a good friend. Steve


----------



## pops1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thankyou for your kind thoughts,he must have touched other hearts than ours because l have had a lot of sad emails from my exchange sons and daughters from all around the world all saying how sad they were to hear the news .When you are a 15-17 year old kid in a strange land without your family sometimes a dog or any animal can help you feel you aren't all alone and Buster was good at that.
Thankyou once again for helping me through the bad bits now l can get on and celebrate him for what he was, a Great big soft hearted dog who captured many hearts during his lifetime and who will never be forgotten.


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh Pauline sorry for your loss, it tugged at my heartstrings as we just recently bought the kids a dear sweet pup and can't imagine family life without him now


----------

